# Clenbuterol Hydrochloride



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi guys,

I've been training now for about a year and a half. I tend to do 2 months weights 3 weeks cardio.

I'm thinking of starting cardio in about a week but this time really want to loose body fat and excees water rentension.

I've got some Clenbuterol Hydrochloride 0.04mg

Any idea how much I should take per day / per week?

Any idea when its best to take it?

Are there any signs to look out for if I take to much and if I do what should I do?

Should I detox my liver after the course? I'm thinking of going onto dianabol for 4 weeks after clen and then cardio again for 3 weeks using spirosome.

Whats your thoughts guys?


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Read my post in supplements forum. Bump for the mod's to help you out


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Dosaging:

Clen:

Take 2 tabs(40mcgs) day 1 and increase by 1 tab/day until shaking or side effects become too much then back-off by 1 tab and hold at that level. If you possess a good tolerance to clen, then stop at 140mcs/day (7tabs) max as anymore is overkill, the receptors quickly become saturated and can't take it.

Follow this for 2 to 3 weeks then switch to ECA.

This is a post of another forum that may help


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

Whats ECA?

If I stick to 2 tabs a day of Clen will I still get the desired effect? Should i take this everyday for 3 weeks or cycle it? Is it best to take it in the morning?


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Don't know the release times for clen, not much in my field i would'nt take it myself so i try not to give advice cause nothing is better than personal experience.

Eca is an ephedrine based stimulant, usually stacked with caffeine and aspirin. Is less harsh than clen and more widely used although ephedrine is a band substance now.

See Lauras very good info on eca stacks in this forum


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

hi

I've been reading about Clenbuterol, it certainly sounds very interesting.

I should like to try it. But I'm not sure where to get it from. My usual 'buddy' for these things isn't available until he returns to the UK (July/Aug). If anyone has any hints/tips than i'd love to hear from you. [email protected]

Thanks to anyone who replies 

bjt


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board bjt 

its good to see another new member


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Basically Clen has a half life of 13 hours, it stays in your system all day. The best way of taking them would be 2 tablets 30 minutes before training in the morning. This will allow your body to wake up and energise itself. The thermogenic properties are not as good as ECA, but they do work very well, when it comes to burning fat, and muscle hardening.

Like Ian said, 3 weeks on and then thats it if you want to go straight then come off with a good ECA, or thermogenic stack. You cannot use clen after that for a full 11-12 weeks afterwards as your body would have adapted to the thermogenics.

They basically start working within 30 minutes of being consumed but 2 tablets in the morning is enough for the whole day. I found that going for upto 7 tablets a day was a bit much for me but everyone needs to find their own level.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

bump from a long time ago, still relevant...


----------



## axalotl2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Spiropent

Clenbuterol is an Asthma medication which is catabolic to fat and anabolic to muscle. Clenbuterol is usually used to cut body fat prior to a show, however more & more this drug is being used as a dietary aid, not just by bodybuilders, but your average Joe or Josephine.

Clenbuterol is usually used at a dosage of 60-120 mcgs per day, divided throughout the day. 2 days on, 2 days off( i used 2 weeks on 2 weeks off as this allows you to burn more fat and to keep the clen in your system taper on taper off). Cycles usually last anything up to 26 weeks. Side Effects are common and can include nervousness, tremors of the hands, headaches and insomnia.

The anabolic effect of clenbuterol only becomes apparent after approximately four months when gains will be made of up to 10 % on your T2 muscle fibres, which make up about 8 % of your skeletal muscle tissue. muscle cramps were a real pain so i ate 3 bananas per day plus took some taurine. for fat burning i think i will stick to ECA


----------

